# Fence staples for ceiling grid wall angle



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I did a search for this and was surprised to see nobody posted anything about this method here. How many of you have used fence staples to fasten wall angles to drywall? For years I have heard about this but never tried it. this past summer i did a huge basement using this method for the wall angles and I must say I was impressed with how well it worked. I tried a test piece about four feet long above the finished ceiling line and left it there while the homeowner pre painted his walls. The next week when we returned the homeowner was surprised how tough it was to remove that wall angle and how well it held. Since I have a hand punch for 1/8 inch holes I pre punched the wall angle before i put it up so I wouldn't have to beat my knuckles to death driving the staple through the angle.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

It's the only way I've ever done it and still do to this day. I remember cursing the guy who taught me how to install ceilings. It took about a month and many sore fingers until I finally got it down.

Once I stopped working for the guy, I decided to use screws like a lot of the other subs did. I was really surprised at how slow that method was. I immediately went back to fence staples again.

The best part of the staple technique is that you staple near the stud and not have to find the stud like with screws. Over the next decade or so I taught others the technique and insisted that they did it that way. I'm sure for a month I was being cursed at while they bruised there fingers. To this day as far as I know everyone that learned it still does it.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Exactly Jason, I'm never going back. what i hated about bugle headed drywall screws is the way the sucked in the wall angle and caused a wave. Long Long time ago I used to hand nail with big headed sheetrock nails which I no longer carry. they were very sharp and punctured the metal easily and you could drive them just enough to be snug but not too tight. This job I mentioned was a steel stud job and I loathed using screws. So i tried the staple trick. Only thing is i haven't gotten the hang of driving the staples through the wall angle without mashing my fingers so I cheated and punched a whole bunch of random holes with my punch. (not the heavy cumbersome Roper Whitney but a small cast aluminum punch with a steel pin and anvil thats no bigger than a pair of pliers)


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

*Another Technique w/staples*

I've seen a similar method with staples going over the top of the angle and a hard nail through the angle so it can't slip down.

I've gotten use to going through the angle so I always do it that way. I was watching some younger guys on a really big job in NY about 3 years ago doing the alternate method. I wasn't sure if it would pass the state and local inspections. Before they got to far along, I called the codes inspectors and both said it was acceptable (I was the project superintendent).

Give it a shot, could work out better for you. One side of the staple will still slide over the back of the angle and the other will still press against the back of the drywall, but you start it over the top of it instead of through it.

That could have saved a lot of bad feelings over the years:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There's a mechanical ceiling sub around here that uses nails shaped like the letter "L". One leg of the L gets nailed into the stud above the wall angle, and the short leg of the L just presses against the wall angle. There's actually no penetration of the wall angle at all. Sorta weird, but it seems sturdy. I run into these ceilings quite a bit.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> There's a mechanical ceiling sub around here that uses nails shaped like the letter "L". One leg of the L gets nailed into the stud above the wall angle, and the short leg of the L just presses against the wall angle. There's actually no penetration of the wall angle at all. Sorta weird, but it seems sturdy. I run into these ceilings quite a bit.


 
Ill need to contact "miss Yuki" at Qingdao YongXing Hardware Co., Ltd to get those. Anyone here know Cantonese?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They sorta put me in mind of these, but smaller:


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

*hamer all*

buy the straight s claw hammer you can find and sharpin claw spin hammer around and easly tap hole threw mold ,It dont have to be every staple


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry if no one replyed to your thread. Was it because it was in the dry section?:whistling


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

grid ninja can answer any qustion you may have about cellings or dry wall


----------

